# boss v-plow question



## smokinspartan (Nov 24, 2004)

i got a new steel boss 8.2ft power v-plow, and im new to all this. what kind of grease should i use to grease the v hinge (is it called a center pin?) . and is there a special fitting i need to feed grease inside of it? also is it okay to use like white lithuim grease in a spray can, for like hitch pins and what else should i grease/lube? i know these are basic questions, just wanna make sure im taking care of my equiment properly, any help appriecited. thanks.


----------



## ABM (Mar 9, 2003)

I wouldn't use any grease, it just attracts dirt and wears it faster. As far as I know there isn't a grease fitting anywhere on these plows. They say to grease the pins but I never have. I give them an occasional squirt of Break Away to displace moisture and keep them from freezing.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

you use a grease needle to grease the center pin. when your plow is in the v, you will see small holes along the hinge on the front of your plow. i use what evers in my grease gun, usually high temp wheel bearing grease.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

04superduty said:


> you use a grease needle to grease the center pin. when your plow is in the v, you will see small holes along the hinge on the front of your plow. i use what evers in my grease gun, usually high temp wheel bearing grease.


I agree.. i use a high molidium grease (the thick gray stuff). It woun't wash out as quickly as wheel bearing grease, pump it in until it oozes out the edges.


----------



## butler L&S (Jan 30, 2001)

I also use a grease needle on the end of a grease gun. I do this a few times a year (not this year...no snow in MN). You also should use dielectric grease on the electrical connections.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

I use a rubber nipple fitting on my one grease gun. Push it up to the holes, and pump until it squishes out.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

I bought this about 15-20 years ago at an auto parts store. Haven't seen one lately, but then again, haven't been looking for one either.


----------

